# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Bluegrass Videos

## Matteo

To avoid going too OT on the Joe Val thread, why not start one on bluegrass videos alone. Just earlier we were talking about Country Gentlemen early vids.
Unfortunately, I don't know of any, but have some audio show. Their show was indeed entertaining!  :Grin: 
Matt.

----------


## DataNick

Thread Bump:  I'll get the ball rolling on posting Bluegrass videos

My band Desperado at the Great 48; Humble Pie alert: my break sucked; oh well!

----------

J Mangio, 

Ky Slim, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Timbofood

----------


## T.D.Nydn

Datanick..cool,Monroe style break I thought ..

----------

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

Nothing wrong with that break at all Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Marty Stuart, Ricky Scaggs, Doyle Lawson, Ronnie McCoury:  Bluegrass Breakdown

----------

Denny Gies, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Nick, you must spend an inordinate amount of time seeking out the coolest vids!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

For you Tim!...I bookmark everything I come across that interests me for future reference...

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks! The Dawg break was interesting but, nobody plays it like Larry Rice did.
I knew a guy who used a "noose" strap on his F-2, his was a saxophone strap and he just stuck the hook in the sound hole! He chewed the life out of that poor thing, it turns my stomach to even think about it!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Here's a classic featuring Joe Val & The NE Bluegrass Boys from 1983

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Timbofood

Not bad for a typewriter repair man!
 :Grin: 
I love Joe Val, here's another fine mess you can feed Nick!
My wife just looked over my shoulder and asked:
"Is that man wearing Groucho glasses!?"
I had not picked up my coffee of it would have been EVERYWHERE!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Denny Gies

You're too hard on yourself, Nick.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

I agree with Denny, you're too hard on yourself!
You should hear some of the crap I feel like I'm playing!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Larry Stephenson Band playing Pike County Breakdown

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Ky Slim, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Hot band indeed, a friend introduced them to me some years ago, lost the CD for about two years! Strong work again Nick!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Young Marty Stuart playing with Lester Flatt, tearin it up on Rawhide!

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Now, that's how Bluegrass works.
Good grief, what a picker!
It ain't the way Bill played it but, woo hoo, it's ht as a cake on a griddle!

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## AlanN

Yep, the (at the time) young pup from Philadelphia, Mississippi smoked Rawhide. He picked a bit of it on the opening track on this LP, just like in that video Nick posted. Some like it hot, some don't. I remember talking to a mandolin pro some time back and he asked me who I dug. I said Marty Stuart. He said "I don't".

----------

DataNick

----------


## Willie Poole

As a young man I used to burn Rawhide about the same speed but now it takes me about five minutes to just play the first half of the break, not really but I have to play it slower now days and the other band members like it that way at also, they are getting old also...Marty is a very underrated musician in my opinion, one of the best not only on mandolin but also on guitar...I wonder if he has ever been considered for mandolin player of the year at IBMA?  Or is that for another thread posting?

   Willie

----------

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## CES

Yeah, he's an amazing musician. We get RFD in our cable package now, and I'm trying to get his show on my radar regularly...

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

This one's a gem!

Skaggs & McCoury doin Rawhide, with both bands together!

----------

Ky Slim, 

T.D.Nydn, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Yep, that's "Rawhide"! 
I might just hang up my pick after that!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ky Slim

Here's some gold.  Check out Jimmy Gaudreau sportin' some jorts!  And how about Keith Whitley's voice?

----------


## DataNick

Ky,

Try embedding the video again; didn't take as they say, I'm looking forward to seeing it...

----------


## Ky Slim

It did on mine but I don't mind trying again.

Jorts - TAKE 2.... rolling!







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so2oQ9iuCFs

----------


## DataNick

Ky,

Now it's embedded to where the video window is in the post...btw, love me some Graham Parsons as apparently so did J.D. Crowe as his bands covered several of Graham's songs.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I just checked - I've got 126 Bluegrass videos downloaded on my PC - just in case at some future date,they're removed. Here's a good song - ''Bootleg John'' by the ''Band Of Ruhks'' - Don Rigsby on mandolin. I have him singing this on a track with no mandolin on it,a good track to put one in when practicing,
                                                       Ivan :Wink:

----------

DataNick, 

Denny Gies, 

Ky Slim, 

rickp1220, 

T.D.Nydn, 

Timbofood

----------


## Relio

Forget videos, just go to Take's Bluegrass Album channel on YouTube, 'nuff said.

----------


## Timbofood

But, this has been so much fun to watch develop. And it's from a bunch of people who have fun posting. For one, I appreciate every one of the "pearls" posted on this and on Datanicks Bill Monroe thread! I've seen things I had forgotten about for years!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Like this one Tim: from when Jesse Brock was playing with Michael Cleveland

----------

Ivan Kelsall, 

Ky Slim, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Bluegrass Country Soul

The seminal Bluegrass documentary of Carlton Haney´s 1971 Labor Day Weekend Bluegrass Music Festival At Camp Springs, NC.

----------

Denny Gies, 

MontanaMatt, 

samsondale, 

Timbofood

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Thanks for posting the Michael Cleveland clip Nick - that's another one that i have on my PC,along with them playing ''Walking Shoes''. 
   Here's one that i've been playing a lot on mandolin recently. I have it on my PC by Michael Cleveland,but this takes the biscuit for me - Tater Tate with Bill Monroe - ''Northern White Clouds''. I just love the 3rd part G & D string work,
                                                                                                                                         Ivan :Wink:

----------

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Nick, Ivan, you guys must have a lot of time to remember where you filed these on your drives, let alone where you found them in the first place. 
Thanks guys!

----------

DataNick, 

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## DataNick

Bluegrass Gospel by Jimmy Martin, no less!

----------


## Timbofood

I'm off to buy a white belt!
Jimmy at his best, I think.
And there's that F-4!!!

----------


## Denny Gies

DataNick; the only thing that sucked is we couldn't see your face.  Or is that on purpose?

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Where i store mine - a separate Music Folder ''My Music'' containing everything divided into it's own folder,
                                                                                                                                                            Ivan :Wink:

----------

DataNick

----------


## Timbofood

More reasons that I am happy you and Nick do do for the betterment of musical history!  
A hearty salute to you both!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

> DataNick; the only thing that sucked is we couldn't see your face.  Or is that on purpose?


Thanks Denny!...Bad lighting and forgot to hit the nightlamp switch on the camcorder...

----------


## Ky Slim

These guys are the coolest!  Great music, interviews and hair.   Kentucky Educational Television 1975

----------

Denny Gies, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Best version of "Rock salt and Nails" including U.Utah Phillips, ever!

----------

DataNick, 

Ky Slim

----------


## DataNick

More Marty Stuart as a young pup in Lester Flatt's Nashville Grass: from The Porter Wagoner Show

----------

Denny Gies, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

One little thing he does is reset the mic for the fiddle after his break! A sign of his appreciation for others even at his early age!?
Thanks Nick.
Side note...
Them boys with hair sure must have kept "Aqua Net" handy! Hair does not budge!

----------

DataNick

----------


## AlanN

> Best version of "Rock salt and Nails" including U.Utah Phillips, ever!


What some folks may not have realized before seeing this New South vid is the opening guitar is played by Crowe.

And note Skaggs' name is misspelled in the credits...

----------

DataNick, 

Ky Slim, 

Timbofood

----------


## Lane Pryce

Y'all might recognize some of these folks. Lp

https://youtu.be/0RkxpFvo__k

----------

Ky Slim

----------


## Ky Slim

> Y'all might recognize some of these folks. Lp
> 
> https://youtu.be/0RkxpFvo__k


No Aqua Net hair in this video!!   Great stuff....

----------

Russ Donahue

----------


## AlanN

Some random hippie observations on the Muleskinner excerpt:

- Love the little duck-under Dawg does when he comes back in for his 2nd break on NCR
- Dawg drives the band to the Gm, rather than playing the A part again...the sign of a good band, they use their ears, unlike some of the (pickers) I jam with...
- the vocal catch-up Pete gets
- Clarence's awesome solo, that the crowd appreciates

The whole show is great. Dawg picks Opus 57 in Gm, he and BK get a call-and-response thing at the end. BK picks Blackberry Blossom and boy howdy, does the band slow down.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

So you want some Bluegrass?

----------

Denny Gies, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

I just had a chance to watch the whole link, Nick. That was over in Monroe Mi.?  I very well may have been there. I'm pretty sure my guitar, bass and banjo players were. I used to have to work a lot of weekends. Now I'm "unworking" and can't afford to go! Crap in a hat!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's a clip i've had on my PC for a while - The Johnson Mt.Boys - ''Newton Grove'' with Richard Underwood on banjo & joined by Michael Cleveland on fiddle.  I was going to post a great clip by ''Laurie Lewis & the Right Hands'' - but it's been removed from YouTube, :Frown: 
            Ivan :Wink:

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Classic song, Classic Banjo Man, Classic Bluegrass Drive; just done RIGHT Son!

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Ky Slim, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

I love the little smile from JD when the fiddle player slide in the first little fill! As far as I'm concerned, JD is the "Emperor of Tasteful Fills!" He understands the way to drop in two notes with the right emphasis at just the right time. And he never looks like he's working!
I needed this one this weekend Nick!
Have a nice weekend all.

----------

DataNick, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Ky Slim

----------


## Timbofood

I just linked onto some of the J.D. biography pieces, the last one seemed like it was just chopped off but, WOW They were excellent! I need to find the whole thing!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ky Slim

I love J.D. Crowe!  "_the "Emperor of Tasteful Fills!"_"  well said Timbo!

----------


## Ky Slim

Lotsa good here...

----------


## Timbofood

I love how "loose"' Tony Rice's wrist is!
These things often leave me cold but, this one is exceptional,

----------


## DataNick

This is absolutely the best bluegrass banjo I've ever heard! So much drive, and bluesy, soulful licks!

----------

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Timbofood

Bobble head bluegrass!

This one doesn't particularly paddle my canoe but, life would pretty dull if everyone played and sounded the same!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Nick - That song's been around for quite a while. I wouldn't say it was the best i've heard personally,but it's darned good !!,
                                                                                                                                                                       Ivan

----------

DataNick

----------


## William Smith

Hey Speaking Of the MAN JD, can anyone find a video when Gene Johnson was with him on mandolin this was also with Keith Whitley,Bobby Sloan and Steve "Boom Boom" Bryant? This would've been summerish of 1980. I have some bootlegs from festivals that are Great. Maybe Gene just played the festival circuit, I know he didn't record with em. Videos of this group elude me. plenty before and after Gene played?

----------


## Ky Slim

Live in Japan 1993.  Del Yeah!

----------


## Timbofood

Good one Slim!

----------


## DataNick

For some reason I never see Ky's videos embedded...and this is why: Ky if you use the insert video icon the code will look like this "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m35911CGLV4"

Your embedded code is different as such "bracket YOUTUBE=m35911CGLV4 closed bracket[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]"

----------

Ky Slim

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I tried to get to meet Del & the boys down at English Park,Owensboro in 1992. They played the outdoor concert down there,but after they came off stage,i went down hoping to speak with them,but they'd vanished like smoke !. Does Del do magic tricks as well ?.

   Del's been one of my favourite Bluegrass musicians sing the early 1970's when i first heard him,& he comes across as a very nice person. I'm sure that the guy on mandolin is the well known pop DJ 'Lance Husky',the one who did the Monroe / Flatt interview ??,
                                                                                                                                                                         Ivan  :Grin:

----------


## Ky Slim

> For some reason I never see Ky's videos embedded...and this is why: Ky if you use the insert video icon the code will look like this "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m35911CGLV4"
> 
> Your embedded code is different as such "bracket YOUTUBE=m35911CGLV4 closed bracket[/YOUTUBE]


"

Tech is not my bag so it wouldn't surprise me if I'm doing it wrong.  I'd like to figure it out though so if others would please chime in as to what they see in my posts it would be helpful  and then we can get back to killer videos...

Here's what I do and it looks right on my end:

I just copy the code after the "=" in the youtube bar and paste it in the space under the cafe prompt in the Go Advanced Youtube button that says "Please enter the option for your [youtube] tag:"   

Can anyone else see it embedded in my posts?  Timbo??  Ivan?? Like I said it looks right to me on my phone, my tablet and my PC..  

Thanks


For example what do you see below here????

----------

Rush Burkhardt, 

wildpikr

----------


## Timbofood

I'm getting everything just fine, sorry Ivan.
Now, "All Aboard" has about as much "drive" as one could find in any tune!
Thanks Slim, now I feel like I should do something! Ah, yes finish laundry, that's it!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Timothy - _"I'm getting everything just fine, sorry Ivan."_ ??????? No probs. here Timothy !,
                                                                                                                                       Ivan

----------


## Timbofood

That was more "sorry you're having trouble" as an answer to Slim's question. You usually "get" everything! :Wink:  :Wink: 
I guess I was wrong, that should have been directed at Nick! Apologies all around.
Some days I'm just "Dain Bramaged"!

----------


## AlanN

God Bless Del. Gotta say, appears like he's straining a bit on that song, which looks like a tough one to sing.

----------


## Ky Slim

These Dudes!!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk9vhhGyRyo

----------

William Smith

----------


## Timbofood

Good one Slim! I just love Duffey!

----------


## Ky Slim

The Bluegrass Alliance.  The must have been just before the grass got "new".   Look how young Tony and Sam are.

----------

Timbofood, 

William Smith

----------


## Timbofood

I am so happy to see you folks take the time to find these gems! I'm too lazy to do it myself but, I appreciate the effort so much!
Nick, you're up! :Wink:

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Here Ya Go Timbo!

----------

Ky Slim, 

Timbofood, 

wildpikr

----------


## Timbofood

Just what I needed to get through the redecorating project at hand! The light at the end of the tunnel has now shown itself to NOT be an oncoming freight train!
Thanks Nick!
Slim.....?

----------

DataNick

----------


## Ky Slim

This is a great great song but there is something missing.   Something we all kinda like just isn't there...   :Frown:  

Also, there's a typo on his tour dates   "Pikesville"  should be "Pikeville". Just sayin'





NMC

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Curly Ray is such a "Raw" fiddle player, I really like his stage presence. He's so different from most other fiddle players. I remember years and years ago, he was playing and kept looking out the stage door like he was watching for the pizza guy. 
This was a good one, 
You guys are really finding some fun stuff!
This one got me through removing old shutters for replacement! Thanks boys!

----------


## Willie Poole

Tim,  quite a few years I had the pleasure of jamming some out in the field at a bluegrass festival with Curley Ray and he played the fiddle the sweetest I have ever heard and I asked him why he didn`t play like that with Ralph and he said, "Raf don`t want me to" meaning Ralph liked that old timey sound, Curley Ray was underrated as a fiddle player because of that in my opinion....

    Willie

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I had the great pleasure of meeting & talking to Curly Ray when he came over to the UK with Ralph Stanley in 1991. An absolutely delightful character & the author of one of my favourite Bluegrass songs - 'Windy Mt.',
                                                     Ivan :Wink:

----------

DataNick, 

Ky Slim, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Interesting Willie, out behind the stage he was a lot "smoother" but, it was "Ralph Stanley and Clinch Mountain Boys" after all. Ralph wrote the checks and called the tune (Style in this case). Curly was always so pleasant at every festival saw him, manning the sale table, selling key chains, signing albums, just a straight shooter.
Same with Kenny Baker, must be the fiddle!
Doggone it Ivan! Now I have more excellent video to watch instead of doing something productive, thanks! :Wink:

----------

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Tim - During one session,Ralph Stanley asked if anybody in the audience has been at the Royal Albert Hall in London in 1966,when the Stanley Bros. played there. Me & one other guy put our hands up. I spoke with Ralph afterwards & he was a tickled as hell to meet somebody who'd seen them back then & we had a nice chat about it. Of course later that year,Carter passed way,so i was very lucky to have seen them. A good friend of mine,fellow Cafe member & amateur luthier (''Spruce 1'' i think),was also there,
                                                                                                                                                                  Ivan

----------


## Willie Poole

Ralph also was a very pleasant fellow, My band went on before him at one festival and I asked Ralph if he minded if we did some of his songs and he said "Go to it, maybe you can do them some justice"...Since we couldn`t I changed he set list for that show, when we came off he said," I thought you were going to do some Stanley Brothers songs"...I told him I didn`t think we could do them any justice...He and Curley Ray got a kick out of my answer, and said their songs have been played buy hundreds of bands but when they still do them the crowd seems to like them the way they do them the best...

   BTW...We got two encores on that show, Ralph and Larry Sparks bands didn`t get any...But our last number was Orange Blossom Special with twin fiddles and that brought the house down so to speak...

   Willie

----------

DataNick, 

Ky Slim

----------


## Timbofood

Yes indeed! I sat at any number of festivals and had wonderful chats with so many of the first generation pickers, Jim and Jesse McReynolds, Ralph, Kenny Baker, so many of the Bluegrass boys, too many to name but, they were all "within reach" and generous with time and talent. I miss all of them.
I never had the opportunity to meet Carter, Lester or, Earl. To this day, it makes me sad.

----------

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Ky Slim

There are a lot of great versions of these 2 songs on youtube with full bg bands but these solo versions seemed right to share.   Dave Evans was one of the greatest.

----------


## Timbofood

Sorry to say, I saw Dave Evans treat the guys in his bad so horribly, I just won't watch him. No matter how talented, he was a complete jerk that day and the memory sticks very clearly in my mind. Sorry Slim. Just the way I feel about him.
Ready for a new one

----------


## Ky Slim

Hey Timbo, I've been going back and forth as to whether to say anything at all on this.  I have no reason to defend Dave Evans and if you say he acted one way or the other toward his band I have no reason not to believe you.  Dave hailed from the same neck of the woods that I do and he has always reminded me of the men from that region and from that generation.  His voice accent or regional dialect is identical to the men I grew up around.  Specifically, he reminds me of some of the baseball coaches and some the parents from my youth.  I saw him play a few times but never met him.  His soulful singing and direct banjo style is what drew me in.  I knew nothing of his person other than that he led a hard life.  Here's a write up of his passing from Bluegrass today with here's one with some additional bio.  
There is no reason to apologize to me Tim and I promise I'm not trying to defend him or make you feel differently.  If what you saw left a bad taste you have every right to feel how you do.  With that said, I am a bit sorry for the folks that will follow this thread and read your post on DE before having a chance to check out his music.  I'm afraid that it  may cast a shadow before giving people the opportunity to form their own opinions of his music.  Then again who knows?  Some people may like him better because of that..
Moving right along.....Let's _Roll On Buddy_!!

- - - Updated - - -

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Ky Slim

:Mandosmiley:

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks Slim, you took it in the manner I had hoped, it was simply my opinion about his stage actions which embarrassed probably anyone at that show. 
I'm certainly not saying he's not a good musician, far from it.
I'm just as sure there are folks who find people I have strong feelings about equally not to their liking.
It's a big world so, as you say,"Roll on, Buddy"!

----------

Ky Slim

----------


## William Smith

Now thats why Duffey is my favorite, improve on the spot! Not to mention the best tenor in my mind for grass

----------

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

When Our Lord Comes Again from the Shenandoah Valley Cutups from 1971 I think....Herschel's Loar is Monroeish off the scale!

----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Ky Slim, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

I think spellcheck "corrected" your "improv" to improve, bluegrasser.
But, yeah, John had a whole different band not just a drummer in his take on so much. It's his overall skill and understanding of "who did what to whom with or without a kiss" and then did things his way. Fantastic musician, great front man, interesting character, I miss him a lot!

----------


## Timbofood

Nick, "Off the scale" is an understatement! "Whoosh" as Mr. Dickens might have said!

----------

DataNick, 

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## Ky Slim

....

----------

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

So I can see it Ky....

----------

Ky Slim

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Data Nick - _"Herschel's Loar is Monroeish off the scale !"_. I could mistake that for Bill Monroe's Loar pretty easily, & that's a sound that i could recognise 99 times out of a 100 !.

  I believe that Herschel has (or 'had') more than one Loar mandolin. The mandolin on the more modern CD's i have of him doesn't sound like that,but,the mandolin that he used on his famous CD ''Bounce Away'' could be the one ??,
                                                                                                                                        Ivan :Wink:

----------

DataNick, 

Ky Slim, 

Timbofood, 

wildpikr

----------


## Willie Poole

Ivan,   That video with The Cutups was done live on a stage and the Bounce Away was done in a studio with a lot more electronic devices to make any instrument sound like you wanted them to...

   Looking close at those photos there doesn`t seem to be any binding around the peg head of Hershel`s mandolin, or is it just the lighting?

----------


## Timbofood

Been incommunicado for a week or so so, this was a joy to find when I got the time to snoop back here a minute!
Thanks guys, good tunes on return home makes life grand!
Willie, I think it's the lighting, I can see some on the treble side of the peghead but now t on the scroll ear.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Willie - I doubt very muich that during the ''Cut-ups' '' era,there was any ''electronic devices'' other than maybe '' fade / bass / treble / mid.''  to enhance anything - exactly the same as any other band. I'd reckon that all they asked for was a 'clear / clean' recording where the folks who bought it could hear everything. As long as each instrument sounded 'true' to itself,what would be the point of monkeying around to make them sound as they 'wanted' them to - _they wanted them to sound as 'they did sound'_.
  I'm darned sure that Herschel Sizemore didn't need any tinkering with the 'sound / tone' of his Loar.

  If you look closely at this pic. (LP released in 1978) you can just about see the binding inside the  headstock scrolls. Anybody who has an original LP,would see it clearly. Could this also be the same mandolin circa.1967 ?,
                                                           Ivan

----------

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

I agree, the older recordings were absolutely meant to be "accurate " to the bands sound. With the exception of Jim and Jesse, who appreciated the ability to manipulate some production value, most bands really wanted recordings to sound like they did on stage. Personally I'd prefer to have a batch of live recordings of J&J over the studio work, less reverb and so forth. 
The pictures show the peg head in slightly different shadows which makes the whole peghead as properly bound, I am with you on it being the same mandolin.
Nice to be home and seeing this thread continuing to be interesting.

----------

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## chidave

This is one of my favorites, new to the board so I apologize if it's a repost. I never knew Khrushchev could rip it up like that.

----------

Ky Slim, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Well. That was fun!

----------


## Ky Slim

https://youtu.be/-NAxxH0XOyY

----------


## Timbofood

Slim, that's a joy to see! I remember that band that year! Sad to realize that they are all dead. I miss the gentle nature of Ralph's stage presence and "All 250 lbs." of Jack Cooke.

----------

Ky Slim

----------


## DataNick

And when you're a Bluegrasser and get married, this is what the reception/party looks like!

----------

CWRoyds, 

doublestoptremolo, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

The application of copious amounts of adult beverages will tend to make this kind of thing happen! 
Nice one Nick!

----------

doublestoptremolo, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## DataNick

I think it's just Country folk being who they are, not sobriety related to me

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> I think it's just Country folk being who they are, not sobriety related to me


As far as the music goes Nick, you're probably right. 
But the clogging?.... I know I'd have to pretty oiled up to try that...and the defibrillator charged up and ready to go. Clear!!

----------

DataNick

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Another inadvertent double post

----------


## Timbofood

The cloggers are really good but, most (not all) that I know who clog with thats much impact tend to be pretty well oiled. There wasnt any clogging at my wedding but we did have a guy try to joiN in on bagpipes! There was spirited music that night to be sure.
Maybe to really clog that well one is supposed to be just slightly loose,not oiled beyond traction.

----------


## DataNick

Well guys, Monroe danced everywhere out of sheer joy, and he rarely drank...

----------


## Timbofood

Now that’s a very, very astute point! Thanks Nick

----------

DataNick

----------


## wildpikr

> I think it's just Country folk being who they are, not sobriety related to me


I agree with Nick...I doubt that well-oiled dancers could have negotiated such a small dance floor in the middle of the music-makers.  Looked kinda like Bluegrass and Riverdance collaborated.

----------

DataNick

----------


## A 4

> And when you're a Bluegrasser and get married, this is what the reception/party looks like!
> ]


That reminded me of this, which is what an Oldtime wedding looks like:



Apologies for getting off the bluegrass topic!

----------

DataNick, 

Jess L.

----------


## Timbofood

Interesting, I’m not sure I could get that many fiddle players together for my wake even with an open bar!

----------


## DataNick

Thread Bump:

Self-serving I know!...but I'm in a hurry and at least the energy on this one is worth posting...

----------


## Timbofood

Good one Nick! It’s been a lousy week, I needed a new splash in this pool!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

This is a gem I found from JD Crowe & The New South

----------

T.D.Nydn, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

I’m surprised no one has put up “Paddy on the Turnpike” for today, but, it’s still early.
I was up early so FHS got me started with lighting the smoker for the smoked corned beef and the crockpot for the “simmered dinner” more traditional feast. Cooler full of Guinness, half a bottle of Jameson’s for salutations, it will be a good feast St. Patrick’s Day!
Erin go bragh!

----------


## DataNick

> Im surprised no one has put up Paddy on the Turnpike for today, but, its still early...


Here ya go Tim!

----------


## Timbofood

I knew all I had to do was drop the bait!
Fish on!!
Notice,he’s playong the Aaron Cowell’s Prototype!
Corned beeves cooking along nicely, fire in the fireplace, wife happy, it’s a good feast day in Lent!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

There's a thread titled "Where Is Bluegrass Headed"...I don't know but at its core, Monroe is the tree-trunk, Flatt & Scruggs, The Stanley Brothers, Jimmy Martin, Jim & Jesse, etc. are the branches off the trunk, and as you go out further from the trunk, the more variation exists!

I prefer the trunk, and this video perfectly exemplifies what Bluegrass is at it's core: Scotch-Irish Folk and Fiddle traditions melded with Appalaichan Blues sensibilities, further melded with African-rhythm influenced Banjo: all resulting in a HAPPY dance oriented participatory music idiom; not one to sit around and gawk at virtuosity, but to participate on all levels. This is what transpired on the pickin porch in Appalaicha after long hard work days/weeks! If you still don't get it, there's really nothing more to be said, but I do!

Late in the evening about sundown high on the hill and above the town, Uncle Pen played fiddle, Lord how it would ring! You could hear it talk, you could hear it sing...



Sorry for the graininess of the video, from 3rd hand sources, the audio quality is pretty good

----------


## Timbofood

Gee Nick, I was all set to watch that and it’s appears to be blocked! No problem, I can wait for another pearl from you.
Botanically speaking, maybe WSM is the root, and the trunk is the rest of the first generation developers including those you mention, and they are still strong limbs but, as in any family tree, some branches will wither, allowing others to grow. 

Limbs will be trimmed, as long as there is still healthy connection to the root we can hold out hope and faith for the new growth.
I have got to find a pot of gold somewhere to finance a road trip to meet face to face  with so many of you members! Serious US road trip and then the UK visit!

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## DataNick

Boy that was quick from the YouTube police, it's on my Facebook page...

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> Gee Nick, I was all set to watch that and its appears to be blocked! No problem, I can wait for another pearl from you.


Same here Nick, Timothy took the words right out of my mouth. 





> Limbs will be trimmed, as long as there is still healthy connection to the root we can hold out hope and faith for the new growth.



Makes sense to me Tim. But I can't help hearing the echo of Chauncey Gardner.  :Wink:

----------

DataNick, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Here it is again Boys...should be up for a little bit...




> There's a thread titled "Where Is Bluegrass Headed"...I don't know but at its core, Monroe is the tree-trunk, Flatt & Scruggs, The Stanley Brothers, Jimmy Martin, Jim & Jesse, etc. are the branches off the trunk, and as you go out further from the trunk, the more variation exists!
> 
> I prefer the trunk, and this video perfectly exemplifies what Bluegrass is at it's core: Scotch-Irish Folk and Fiddle traditions melded with Appalaichan Blues sensibilities, further melded with African-rhythm influenced Banjo: all resulting in a HAPPY dance oriented participatory music idiom; not one to sit around and gawk at virtuosity, but to participate on all levels. This is what transpired on the pickin porch in Appalaicha after long hard work days/weeks! If you still don't get it, there's really nothing more to be said, but I do!
> 
> Late in the evening about sundown high on the hill and above the town, Uncle Pen played fiddle, Lord how it would ring! You could hear it talk, you could hear it sing...
> Sorry for the graininess of the video, from 3rd hand sources, the audio quality is pretty good

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

No ceegar again Nick, at least not for me.

----------


## DataNick

> No ceegar again Nick, at least not for me.


What are you using? Play the video in post #124, it's working

----------

CWRoyds

----------


## DataNick

Clark,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd6zG_MAoeM&t=2s

----------


## DataNick

Wow Clark,

Happened Again!

----------


## DataNick

Clark,

Sent you an email...

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Got it. Thanks!

----------


## Timbofood

I’m not getting it either Nick.

----------


## DataNick

> I’m not getting it either Nick.


Tim,
Pm to me your email and I'll send it to you.

----------


## Timbofood

You bet!

----------


## DataNick

Uploaded another video to my YouTube channel, put a copyright disclaimer notice in it so we'll see...

Bluegrass Cardinals with a stellar lineup including Herschel Sizemore and Don Rigsby performing Mountain Laurel, Don Parmley is in good form on the banjo and Herschel's intro and break are both tastefully classy!..enjoy!

----------

AMandolin, 

Bogle, 

doc holiday, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

ktheerm, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

One of my favorite “Cardinals” tunes!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Bill McCall

Nice.

thanks so much

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Hotdog Darrell Webb!

This is THE Bluegrass Music!

----------

Denny Gies, 

wildpikr

----------


## Timbofood

Love Darrell Webb, a long time friend of mine knows him well. Super guy!

----------

DataNick

----------


## LesterFlattFanatic

Lester Flatt and Josh graves showing off some hot pickin leads with the nashville grass.

[TAB]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS1akNagrlA/TAB]

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS1akNagrlA/YOUTUBE]

----------


## DataNick

Joe Val...Joe Val...Joe Val...Love me some Joe Val and his Loar!

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Bogle, 

doc holiday, 

William Smith

----------


## DataNick

The Master Fiddler: Kenny Baker

----------

AMandolin, 

Bogle, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Bogle

I love Roland White's story about how simply "Road to Columbus" got its name: The Bluegrass Boys were en route to an Ohio gig in the late 60's on Bill's infamous tour bus. Baker and Monroe were up near the front, working out this particular tune which had not yet been named, when Kenny asked "what do you wanna call it"? Bill gazed out the windshield, noticing city lights ahead and asked what town he was seeing, and someone said "Columbus". Bill said "it's the Road to Columbus".

----------

AMandolin, 

DataNick, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## Timbofood

Nick, Im so happy you posted that particular Joe Val video, what a great version! 
My wife always says it looks like Joe is wearing Groucho glasses.
I have always had a very warm spot for Kenny Baker, what a warm guy when he was working the table at festivals, take him some cookies and be ready to light his Lucky, great guy!
I dont think Ive heard the Roland White story about Road to Columbus before!

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Not really Bluegrass, but Old Time Fiddle, and NMC, but worthy of posting

Fiddler/Dancer Hillary Klug and Champion dancer Thomas Maupin perform the 8th Of January

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Timbofood

Heck, I can’t seem to walk and chew gum so that is pretty cool indeed!

----------

DataNick

----------

